# 2002-Era Texas Scenic Motorized Batten System



## MikeyHP (Feb 24, 2010)

Hi, my old HS called me up with a q about the rigging system... They want to know how to adjust the pre set trim levels on the electrics..... I guess something happened over the sumer and the 1st electric will only drop about 15 feet from the floor and makes it very inconvenient to hang lights.... They have (but never use) a wired remote with a lcd display on it. I have played with the remote but can only move the battens to the preset trims.

HELP


----------



## MNicolai (Feb 24, 2010)

Have you contacted Texas Scenic? If there are problems with the winches, motors, or controls, they and other qualified individuals should be the only people performing maintenance on that equipment.


----------



## Footer (Feb 24, 2010)

Its very possible there is a reason that they are stopping where they are. There could be a fault in the system and its either hitting a limit switch or some type of software fault. Get Texas scenic back in there. There could be something really wrong with the system.


----------

